# USA: "Tra 48 ore al via invasione russa." E la Russia sbeffeggia Di Maio e Draghi.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".

Nel frattempo il ministro degli esteri russo sbeffeggia Di Maio e Draghi.

"Di Maio ha uno strano concetto di diplomazia.
Ha detto che Draghi partirà per una missione diplomatica in Russia se noi diamo un segnale?
La diplomazia,è stata creata per risolvere situazioni di conflitto e alleviare la tensione, e non per viaggi vuoti in giro per i Paesi e degustare piatti esotici a ricevimenti di gala. I partner occidentali devono imparare a usare la diplomazia in modo professionale."


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 4 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...



Siamo buoni solo a fare i fighetti per mettere il posteriore della Fon der Kulen su una comoda sedia.

Ma guarda te se io mi devo sentire rappresentato da questi. Che vergogna cosmica.


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Ci arriviamo a Maggio per vedere se il Milan andrà in CL o no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Febbraio 2022)

Beh con il bibitaro Di Maio come ministro degli esteri cosa altro potevamo aspettarci ?
Qualche giorno fa lo prendevano per il C proprio in Russia,per via della smania di fare foto in posa per fb e fotine ricordo.

Incredibile come la nostra politica riesca sempre a cadere sempre più in basso.
Ministro degli esteri....ahaha


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


se dobbiamo fare ste figure e sembrare più deboli di quello che siamo tanto vale mandare il professionista del giannino,che almeno non si farebbe sgamare


----------



## Walker (23 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh con il bibitaro Di Maio come ministro degli esteri cosa altro potevamo aspettarci ?
> Qualche giorno fa lo prendevano per il C proprio in Russia,per via della smania di fare foto in posa per fb e fotine ricordo.
> 
> Incredibile come la nostra politica riesca sempre a cadere sempre più in basso.
> Ministro degli esteri....ahaha


È evidente che il Cameriere Miracolato non si è evoluto.
È rimasto ai tempi delle comande al ristorante, con l'unica differenza che adesso i piatti glieli servono a lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> È evidente che il Cameriere Miracolato non si è evoluto.
> È rimasto ai tempi delle comande al ristorante, con l'unica differenza che adesso i piatti glieli servono a lui.



Strano,e pensare che anche un fior fior di politico come brunetta era arrivato a vantare l'incredibile preparazione e intelligenza di Giggino.

P.S certo che anche noi queste figure andiamo a cercarle con il lanternino,dal momento che il ministro degli esteri è uno dei ministeri più importanti.
E noi ovviamente l'abbiamo affidato ad un ebete.

Ma ridatece Enzo Moavero Milanesi !


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Eroe, eroe  .


----------



## Devil man (23 Febbraio 2022)

Di Maio sembra uscito da Idiocracy


----------



## mabadi (23 Febbraio 2022)

per sdrammatizzare, posso dire che in tutto questo almeno non ci saranno problemi ad ospitare le profughe ucraine.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci arriviamo a Maggio per vedere se il Milan andrà in CL o no?



Ci vedo la longa manus del comitato "Si San Siro"

L' unica è abbatterlo con qualche missile russo, altrimenti siamo qui ad aspettare il nuovo stadio ancora nel 2050


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...



Di Maio gode di ampio prestigio nel Mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Fortuna non doveva succedere niente...


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fortuna non doveva succedere niente...



Come sempre, del resto...


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fortuna non doveva succedere niente...


Come si pensava, ha atteso la fine dei giochi olimpici invernali dell'amica Cina per organizzarsi bene e nel mentre attendere che USA e Nato accettassero le richieste loro. Alla fine ha fatto perdere tempo con finti tentativi diplomatici ma alla fine l'obbiettivo era quello, invadere l'Ucraina.

Ora cosa accadrà tra 48 ore non lo so, ma ad oggi non mi pare ci sia un disgelo della crisi...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fortuna non doveva succedere niente...


"è terrorismo dei giornali" cit


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come si pensava, ha atteso la fine dei giochi olimpici invernali dell'amica Cina per organizzarsi bene e nel mentre attendere che USA e Nato accettassero le richieste loro. Alla fine ha fatto perdere tempo con finti tentativi diplomatici ma alla fine l'obbiettivo era quello, invadere l'Ucraina.
> 
> Ora cosa accadrà tra 48 ore non lo so, ma ad oggi non mi pare ci sia un disgelo della crisi...


Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Sarebbe follia pura una invasione in Totò dell Ucraina. Un conflitto che durerebbe anni e con costi esponenzialmente supeririori ai benefici. Sarebbe l ultimo atto di un folle


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Sarebbe follia pura una invasione in Totò dell Ucraina. Un conflitto che durerebbe anni e con costi esponenzialmente supeririori ai benefici. Sarebbe l ultimo atto di un folle


Anche io non ci credo fino a che non lo vedo, ma la follia umana esiste, in fondo nessun nel 1935 poteva pensare che qualcuno arrivasse ad uccidere 6 M e passa di persone in dei campi di prigionia in tutta Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche io non ci credo fino a che non lo vedo, ma *la follia umana esiste*, in fondo nessun nel 1935 poteva pensare che qualcuno arrivasse ad uccidere 6 M e passa di persone in dei campi di prigionia in tutta Europa.



E' vero che la follia umana esiste ma le guerre si sono sempre fatte per ragioni economiche perciò sono pianificate in modo razionale.
Putin sa che non è solo nella sua azione perciò sfida gli Usa ed i suoi sudditi europei.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come si pensava, ha atteso la fine dei giochi olimpici invernali dell'amica Cina per organizzarsi bene e nel mentre attendere che USA e Nato accettassero le richieste loro. Alla fine ha fatto perdere tempo con finti tentativi diplomatici ma alla fine l'obbiettivo era quello, invadere l'Ucraina.
> 
> Ora cosa accadrà tra 48 ore non lo so, ma ad oggi non mi pare ci sia un disgelo della crisi...


Per me, i russi hanno soltanto trollato con tutti quegli incontri.


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' vero che la follia umana esiste ma le guerre si sono sempre fatte per ragioni economiche perciò sono pianificate in modo razionale.
> Putin sa che non è solo nella sua azione perciò sfida gli Usa ed i suoi sudditi europei.


Intanto ha occupato il Dombass e ancora non ha ritirato le truppe anzi le ha messe al confine con l'Ucraina e io tutta sta distensione post occupazione del Dombass non la vedo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Sarebbe follia pura una invasione in Totò dell Ucraina. Un conflitto che durerebbe anni e con costi esponenzialmente supeririori ai benefici. Sarebbe l ultimo atto di un folle


Secondo me un piano c'è ( anche se non abbiamo idea di quale sia)

Comunque , come già scritto precedentemente, mai sottovalutare l' essere umano, non è scritto da nessuna parte che le decisioni debbano sempre essere razionali al 100%

In fondo, sappiamo come Putin sia perennemente al potere in Russia, voglio dire, non è mica li che si trova limpidezza, penso siano tutti concordi.
E' un bel personaggietto insomma pure lui.

Ha raggiunto talmente l' apice in tutto, che puo' benissimo essere voglioso di entrare definitivamente nella storia.

Mah, vediamo come finisce pure sta vicenda.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intanto ha occupato il Dombass e ancora non ha ritirato le truppe anzi le ha messe al confine con l'Ucraina e io tutta sta distensione post occupazione del Dombass non la vedo.



Se non ho capito male le due regioni occupate erano quelle separatiste dall'Ucraina che - pare - già non avesse più il controllo delle stesse dal 2014.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intanto ha occupato il Dombass e ancora non ha ritirato le truppe anzi le ha messe al confine con l'Ucraina e io tutta sta distensione post occupazione del Dombass non la vedo.


Non schieri tutta l' argenteria per fare flanella.

Va tranquillo che sono già in Ucraina, non avranno messo fuori le bandiere, ma son già dentro sicuro nelle due """"nuove repubbliche""""


----------



## Kayl (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intanto ha occupato il Dombass e ancora non ha ritirato le truppe anzi le ha messe al confine con l'Ucraina e io tutta sta distensione post occupazione del Dombass non la vedo.


Nel Dombass sono filorussi, li accolgono con alcol e gnocca.


----------



## Devil man (23 Febbraio 2022)

Questo qui parla di dare soldi agli altri quando L'Italia è già al midollo..


----------



## danjr (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Come non dargli ragione?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh con il bibitaro Di Maio come ministro degli esteri cosa altro potevamo aspettarci ?
> Qualche giorno fa lo prendevano per il C proprio in Russia,per via della smania di fare foto in posa per fb e fotine ricordo.
> 
> Incredibile come la nostra politica riesca sempre a cadere sempre più in basso.
> Ministro degli esteri....ahaha


Non che draghi fuori dall’ovile sia qualcuno…rimesso al suo posto in 5 minuti.
Il grande premier…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> per sdrammatizzare, posso dire che in tutto questo almeno non ci saranno problemi ad ospitare le profughe ucraine.


Solo con grincazz super eh


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non che draghi fuori dall’ovile sia qualcuno…rimesso al suo posto in 5 minuti.
> Il grande premier…



Non è un problema di Draghi o altri. L'Italia non ha mai avuto una politica estera autonoma.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1845
> 
> 
> Questo qui parla di dare soldi agli altri quando L'Italia è già al midollo..


Meraviglioso, questi vivono in una bolla, fanno i politici pensando di dover solo fare cerimonie, pranzi e pranzetti di qua e di là.
Degli ebeti totali, in poche parole la classe a-politica itagliana.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1845
> 
> 
> Questo qui parla di dare soldi agli altri quando L'Italia è già al midollo..


per farsi fighi con europa europa


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2022)

rovinerà la Russia questo scellerato..piu di quanto già non lo sia..solo che prima pagheranno chissà quanti innocenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Ma perché dobbiamo fare ste figure di m....da?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché dobbiamo fare ste figure di m....da?



Perché non contiamo nulla a certi livelli e abbiamo pure un ministro ridicolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché non contiamo nulla a certi livelli e abbiamo pure un ministro ridicolo.


Ci sono paesi che contano meno di noi ma non fanno ste figure da pagliacci..
Siamo ridicoli


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono paesi che contano meno di noi ma non fanno ste figure da pagliacci..
> Siamo ridicoli



Forse non scelgono i ministri on line


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Della Vedova di +Europa

"L'attacco sgangherato della diplomazia russa, guidata dal pur esperto Lavrov a Di Maio, denota la difficoltà di chi si sente scavalcato dalle decisioni solitarie di Putin

Se la Russia sperava di vedere un'Europa divisa e un'Italia titubante è rimasta delusa

Quella che per Lavrov è una colpa è esattamente il merito del governo e del ministro Di Maio, cui questo attacco rende decisamente onore"


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Della Vedova di +Europa
> 
> "L'attacco sgangherato della diplomazia russa, guidata dal pur esperto Lavrov a Di Maio, denota la difficoltà di chi si sente scavalcato dalle decisioni solitarie di Putin
> 
> ...



Dopo questa dichiarazione in Russia stanno tremando


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh con il bibitaro Di Maio come ministro degli esteri cosa altro potevamo aspettarci ?
> Qualche giorno fa lo prendevano per il C proprio in Russia,per via della smania di fare foto in posa per fb e fotine ricordo.
> 
> Incredibile come la nostra politica riesca sempre a cadere sempre più in basso.
> Ministro degli esteri....ahaha




Lavrov l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso, infatti la diplomazia di Di Maio mi sembra vada proprio nella direzione delle sue parole: se non ci fate prima vedere qualcosa che ci piace, non ci veniamo a Mosca a fare la passerella. Peccato, perché in genere son parole che ci stanno tutte...


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

comunque mi auguro che il presidente ucraino abbia consiglieri esperti e svegli, non l'amico Bakanov che si porta dietro da quando era un comico, perchè un errore potrebbe essere pericoloso.
ha vinto le elezioni in pochi mesi contro un fantoccio occidentale, ha preso il record di voti per la prima volta dall'indipendenza con un partito inventato dagli autori del suo show compresa la moglie, ma non ha rispettato tante promesse elettorali tra cui i referendum su NATO ed Europa.
ora si vedrà se sarà un attore alla Reagan o uno da far sparire dalla storia...


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2022)

pare che invadono alle 4 del mattino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Giggino che torna dalla russia e risolve il problema del gas


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*PUTIN HA DICHIARATO GUERRA ALL'UCRAINA E DATO IL VIA ALLE OPERAZIONI MILITARI*


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Sarebbe follia pura una invasione in Totò dell Ucraina. Un conflitto che durerebbe anni e con costi esponenzialmente supeririori ai benefici. Sarebbe l ultimo atto di un folle


E' un folle ha invaso... purtroppo ha fatto la follia...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'amministrazione Biden ha avvisato il premier ucraino che tra 48 ore avrà inizio l'invasione russa dell'Ucraina, in grande scala.
> La Russia: "Gli USA pagheranno dolorosamente le sanzioni."
> il premier dell'Ucraina: "Vogliamo entrare nella NATO e nell'ONU".
> 
> ...


Mi vergogno di essere rappresentato da uno come Di Maio, il classico politicante parassita gastronauta… i nostri politici intervengono per questioni più importanti dal punto di vista internazionale, come ad esempio esprimere solidarietà alla flaccide chiappe della fonderlaien cui non è stata offerta una seduta in Turchia.


----------

